
The Halving of the Centre: Covid and Its Effect on London Property - donmcc
https://zwischenzugs.com/2020/07/25/the-halving-of-the-centre-covid-and-its-effect-on-london-property/
======
davidhbolton
Sadiq Khan should be worried by this. TFL has been blowing money on cycle
schemes and is under a mountain of debt. They have been trying to bring in
money from the ULEZ, Congestion Charge, but if traffic declines...

------
perl4ever
My question is - if 50% of people can/will work from home, but everybody in
the office needs twice the space, on average, shouldn't demand stay the same
rather than halving?

------
zwischenzug
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23950599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23950599)

